
How to Choose Wisely - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/52/the-hive/how-to-choose-wisely-rp
======
Jun8
I loved was the tidbit about Maurizio Nannucci installation that says, simply,
“ALL ART HAS BEEN CONTEMPORARY.” (you can see it here:
[http://www.mfa.org/collections/object/all-art-has-been-
conte...](http://www.mfa.org/collections/object/all-art-has-been-
contemporary-549280))

Made me think how some ideas that we are taking for granted right now was
widely new or deemed impossible when they first emerged. During my PhD years,
720p MPEG2 video streaming was seen as a distant goal, now I'm frustrated my
4k Netflix stream doesn't start in less than a second, _over Wifi_!

------
Abdullah3870
There is a lot of fake review on that site. But also a lot of real people
share their experience there. So you need to find the real one.

